# Waffer cone need heeeeelp



## martin665barnard123 (6/12/16)

Does anyone now how to make a waffer cone.....i just cant get it.....have been treu so many blends and nothing!!!!THERE MUST BE SOME ONE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (6/12/16)

Have a look at cap sugar cookie. It reminds me of a wafer like you get with those strawberry/choc french wafer cookies. It may be a good place to start experimenting

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (6/12/16)

I use 0.5% Innawera biscuit with 1% Cheesecake Graham crust and 1%Belgium waffle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (6/12/16)

1.5-2% TFA Cheese cake graham crust. Depends on the recipe though what other flavours there are to compliment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## martin665barnard123 (6/12/16)

KZOR said:


> I use 0.5% Innawera biscuit with 1% Cheesecake Graham crust and 1%Belgium waffle


Would that be tfa belguim waffel?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## martin665barnard123 (6/12/16)

O and kzor would you use 5% tfa ap to the waffer base?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## martin665barnard123 (6/12/16)

And a nother qeustion....has any ever cloned screams waffer cone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (6/12/16)

martin665barnard123 said:


> Would that be tfa belguim waffel?



Just a note on TFA Belgium waffle, it is very strong and can be overpowering. It is a very good flavour though, complex bakery with notes of maple syrup.

Personally I would start very low with it, maybe 0.1-0.3% and work from there. But such is vaping that everyone's tastes differ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Vino1718 (1/10/17)

martin665barnard123 said:


> Does anyone now how to make a waffer cone.....i just cant get it.....have been treu so many blends and nothing!!!!THERE MUST BE SOME ONE



Sorry for thread resurrection. To answer your question, I might be that someone. My Scream Remix is busy steeping. I believe it should steep for at least a month or so. Will confirm once steep time is over. Not sure if I'll share this recipe tho, will see in time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (1/10/17)

martin665barnard123 said:


> O and kzor would you use 5% tfa ap to the waffer base?



I wouldn't use 5% AP in anything unless you're making a Fritos juice.

Regarding the wafer cone, @Patrick did a very thorough and positive review of OOO Sugar Cone here. Sounds like it could be what you're after, or at least a base to work from.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick (2/10/17)

RichJB said:


> I wouldn't use 5% AP in anything unless you're making a Fritos juice.
> 
> Regarding the wafer cone, @Patrick did a very thorough and positive review of OOO Sugar Cone here. Sounds like it could be what you're after, or at least a base to work from.



Agreed @RichJB to get a thin wafer vibe going, I use Biscuit (JF) and Sugar Cone (OoO) at 1:1,5.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Friep (2/10/17)

Something to consider: https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/07/lets-mix-strawberry-vanilla-bean-ice-cream-cone-svbicc-recipe/

The cone seems to be:
Tfa cheesecake Graham crust 3% this plays more than one role if your read the notes.
Inw biscuit 2%
Tfa AP 0.5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (3/10/17)

May i suggest using 
Inw biscuit 1-1,5 
Ooo sugar cone 2ish 
And vanillin 1ish 
aP may help with a bit of crunch.. 0.25-0.5 ish

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zandernwn (3/10/17)

Can sub iwn biscuit for ooo nilla waver that will be lighter and less buttery and will need a 3 week steep.. Use at around 2ish

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Vino1718 (3/10/17)

zandernwn said:


> Can sub iwn biscuit for ooo nilla waver that will be lighter and less buttery and will need a 3 week steep.. Use at around 2ish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I used OOO Vanilla wafer and Belgian Waffle to add body to the wafer as its very light

Reactions: Like 3


----------

